# Cigar International Free Shipping



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone have the latest Free Shipping code for Cigars International?


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

FREESH34 worked 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ridingthewave (Jun 12, 2012)

beercritic said:


> FREESH34 worked 5 minutes ago.


I wish that I would have used it yesterday too. Unfortunately it is now expired.


----------

